# Implied Status



## Marko86bfc12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Guys 

I have 2 quick questions I would appreciate your help with.

My work visa expires April 8, 2015 and I am going to apply for a work visa extension just before it expires via mail to give me a little more time for my currently pending BC approval letter to arrive.

When my visa expires April 8, 2015 I will move on to 'implied status' whilst I await a decision from CIC as to the decision of my work visa extension. 

Now I have the following quick questions:

I understand how the above works. however, I also have an expiry date also on my SIN Number for the same date. Do I need to do anything with this in the meantime or is this number already automatically on implied status? - Alternatively, would I need to contact Service Canada to have this extended and maybe provide my courier number as proof that I have submitted for my work visa extension via mail?

Any help the the above would be much appreciated  

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you on an IEC or a TWP visa? If an IEC you cannot get an extension, implied or otherwise. You must leave the country at its expiration.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Are you on an IEC or a TWP visa? If an IEC you cannot get an extension, implied or otherwise. You must leave the country at its expiration.


You can get an extension, if you look on the back of the IEC visa then there is details about the department to contact about extending your visa, but you must do that 30 days before the expiry date and I think it puts you on a normal tourist visa then (i.e. you cannot work).

Since you say yours expires tomorrow then it may be too late.

If the correct paperwork is filed then you should be able to move onto implied status for 30 days, at least that what the lawyer told me 2 years ago in Quebec when I was moving across from an IEC to TWP. Unfortunately, the correct paperwork was not filed and I was sat there without a visa for a month (which was a little scary, I didn't want to mess things up for my return).


----------

